# Kernel 2.6.11-r4 geht nicht :(

## ConiKost

Jemand da, der mit helfen kann?

Kernel kann bei mir nicht booten ? 

SCSI Treiber, FS, devfs und Nvidia Treiber sind im Kernel fest drin ... Aber leider kann das dumme Teil den root nicht mounten ...

Nutze meine S-ATA Platte an /dev/sda

sda1 = boot

sda2 = swap

sda3 = root

Habe auch gentoo kernel 2.6.11-r4

Bitte um Hilfe ...

Habe eine AMD64 Stage1 Install mit ~amd64 gemacht!

Ist das erste Mal, dass ich keinen laufenden Kernel zu stande kriege! Muss wohl an S-ATA liegen ... oder habe ich was von S-ATA vergessen? Weil wo muss ich sata_nv aktiveren? Habe nur Nvidia IDE gefunden ...

[EDIT]

Nein, ich habe nicht ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" in make.conf gemacht!

Meinte mit ~amd64, dass ich den unstable Kernel geladen habe!Last edited by ConiKost on Thu Mar 31, 2005 1:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Jemand da, der mit helfen kann?
> 
> Kernel kann bei mir nicht booten ? 
> 
> SCSI Treiber, FS, devfs und Nvidia Treiber sind im Kernel fest drin ... Aber leider kann das dumme Teil den root nicht mounten ...
> ...

 

eine genaue Fehlermeldung und Grub conf. wäre da sicherlich ein guter Anfang.

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Habe eine AMD64 Stage1 Install mit ~amd64 gemacht!

 

genau aus diesem grund solltest du nicht nicht wundern, dass es nicht läuft. Mach das so nicht, das ist nicht immer stabil. Allerdings ob dein Problem daran liegt, kann ich nicht sagen.

----------

## ConiKost

Achso, hätte sagen sollen, das NICHT die ganze install ~amd64 ist sondern nur der kernel auf ~amd64 ist!

Der Fehler ist:

"Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs"

Grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 10
> ...

 

----------

## Aldo

 *Quote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 10
> 
> splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> ...

 

Hattest du nicht oben geschrieben, dein /boot wäre sda1 und / sda3?

Warum schreibst du dann hd0 in die grub.conf?

----------

## ConiKost

Ja,

sda1 = /boot

sda3 = /

Was muss ich den anstatt (hd0,0) schreiben ?!

Etwas (sd0,0) ?

----------

## XMath

Hi,

also du wirst mit Sicherheit einen SATA-Treiber im Kernel brauchen.

Hast du mit der LiveCD nicht auch einen Treiber manuell laden müssen? Welchen?

MfG

----------

## ConiKost

Ja modprobe sata_nv ...

Diesen habe ich auch in die Datei eingetragen, wo die Module automatisch geladen werden.

----------

## kurt

hi,

wie ging das schon wider

das Küken wird erwachsen und legt das Ei aus dem es nacher "selber" schlüpft! 

oder einfach ohne Ei kein Küken!

gruss

kurtLast edited by kurt on Thu Mar 31, 2005 7:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ConiKost

 *kurt wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> wie ging das schon wider
> 
> das Küken wird erwachsen und legt das Ei aus dem es nacher "selber" schlüft! 
> ...

 

WTF ?!

----------

## kurt

Hi,

sata treiber nicht als modul!

----------

## reptile

... soll heissen, sata-treiber fest in den kernel einkompilieren. <*> statt <M>.

----------

## ConiKost

Yo, habe ich jetzt gemacht ...

Danke euch ^^

Trotzdem bootet mein Gentoo nicht  :Very Happy: 

Dumme DevFS oder so fehlt ... oh man ^^

----------

## Tinitus

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Yo, habe ich jetzt gemacht ...
> 
> Danke euch ^^
> 
> Trotzdem bootet mein Gentoo nicht 
> ...

 

ich kann Dir nur empfehlen genkernel zu benutzen

Der Low Level Treiber für SATA ist unter SCSI --> in der Rubrik SATA zu finden

mach einfach mal, wenn Du von der live CD gebootet hast ein lsmod um den Namen des Treibers (Kernelmoduls) herauszufinden.

Wenn Du ihn als Modul kompilierst must Du Ihn in die initrd einbinden...

G. Roland

----------

## ConiKost

Ne lass ma ... will keinen Genkernel ...

----------

## Tinitus

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Ne lass ma ... will keinen Genkernel ...

 

was spricht dagegen

G. Roland

----------

## obrut<-

hi!

devfs findest du unter file systems -> pseudo filesystems

oder du nimmst udev, damit wird diese kerneloption nicht mehr benötigt. ist aber auch meine erste installation mit udev. habe daher auch noch keine erfahrungen sammeln können.

beides gleichzeitig einzusetzen gibt aber auch nette fehlermeldungen  :Wink: . hatte gewohnheitsgemäß devfs aktiviert *ups*.

----------

